# ما هي الدورات الازمة لخريجي قسم ميكانيكا قوي



## gabr (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي بخصوص الدورات المطلوبة التي يحتاجها مهندسي ميكانيكا قوي بعد التخرج سواء لتقوية الcv او اثناء العمل 
وشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## عمار شهاب (20 يونيو 2008)

As a Thermofulid engineer, I highly recommend that you learn HVAC design software like HAP, Trace 700, and Elite …. etc., in addition to AutoCAD, and if you want powerful software learn Revit.


----------



## gabr (20 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر اليك علي اهتمامك و ردك و ليا سؤال هل توجد اماكن لتعليم هذه البرامج و لماذا لم تذكر matlab كواحد منهم و هل برنامج Revit برنامج معماري


----------



## عمار شهاب (21 يونيو 2008)

There is Revit Architecture , Revit Structure , and Revit MEP, the last one is for mechanical engineers. I do not know about Matlab.


----------



## ساحر الليل (21 يونيو 2008)

أكيد تعلم برامج الرسم ولو الاوتوكاد عالأقل هوه موضوع كتير مهم لأي مهندس000وبقية البرامج بتعتمد على التخصص اللي حضرتك ناوي تكمل بيه لأن زي حضرتك ما عارف الميكانيكا ضخمة جدا جدا ولكل قسم له برامج متخصصة ودورات ودروس مختلفة00يعني لو اختصيت بالتكييف عليك بالبرامج المتخصصة بهالمجال ولو اختصيت بمجال القوالب ومجال التصميم الهندسي بشكل عام عليك بالsolidworksأو غيرو ولو اختصيت بالتشغيل عليك ببرامج الcam زي الماستر كام والسيرف كام وغيرو وغيرو


----------



## gabr (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر اليكم يا بشمهندسين و الله انتوا افادتموني بجد و جزاكم الله خيرا وهل تعلم برنامج ماتلاب مهم لمهندسي باور في مجال المحركات و ال piping . و ماذا عن برامج ادارة المشروعات


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة وغير قادر علي ابداء النصيحة 
ولكن انا لي طلب بسيط انا دائما اري في الجرائد Hvac
وتم حديثكم عنه 
يا تري ايه ده 
اسف بدل ما انصح سألت


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يونيو 2008)

ال HVAC
هو اختصار Heating Ventilating and Air-Conditioning يعنى مجال التبريد و التكييف

ارجو انى اكون افدتك يا احمد ميكانيك

و بالنسبة ل gabr
انا شايف ان اهم الكورسات هى AutoCAD,Inventor,Solidwork مع كورسات التبريد و التكييف


----------



## العوارى (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## جاد العليمى (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم اللةخيرا


----------



## محمودكريم (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (26 أغسطس 2008)

طب اه معنى كورس ndt هل هو مطلوب لمهندسين ميكانيكا بور


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه النصائح


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

ولكني انصح باوتوكاد ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد وانا اعتقد انه يكفي اي مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## egyptian_engineer (30 أغسطس 2008)

هل من المهم انى اخد كورسات تحكم مثل plc


----------



## ايمن عزت عبد العال (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا جماعة الخير


----------



## عامر المهاجر (30 أغسطس 2008)

اهم برنامج هى بمجال تحكم فى ادارة المشروعات


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بلتوفيق للجميع


----------



## على اللول (1 سبتمبر 2008)

primavera مهم جدا لمهنسى الميكانيكا


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بحسب تخصص العمل تكون الدورات ولكن اذا كنت خريج وتحتاج الى دورات لدعم الشهادة فأنصحك auto cad 
وبالتوفيق.


----------



## عمارالتعدين (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نصيحتي لاتضيع حالك بكل هالمواضيع قوي حالك بالانكليزي وبس


----------



## virtualknight (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع على هذه المعلومات


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد وسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا وشكرا على هذه الافاده يا مهندسين الميكانيكا


----------



## ليييدوز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا أخدت كورس plc هوا بصراحه كورس حلو بس متتعمقش فيه أوي
عشان هوا بتاع كهرباء بور وكل شغلهم علييه بس كمهندس ميكانيكا لازم يكون عندك فكره عنه ولو بسيطه


----------



## مريم هاشم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا عل هذه النصائ القيمه يا اخي العزيز اتمن لك الموفقيه والنجاح المتواصل


----------



## eng_elsafy (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا على هذه المعلومات ونرجوا الكثير والكثير من ذوى الخبره فى سوق العمل لكى ييفيدوا اخوانهم الطلبه


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------

